# 14 KT GOLD CHAINS



## PRECIOUS METALS (Apr 21, 2007)

HERE A QUESTION ,

IF YOU HAVE AN OUNCE OF 14 KT GOLD CHAINS IS IT WORTH REFINING IT TO 24 KT AT 14 KT SAY THEY PAY US 12 BUCKS AND 20 FOR 24KT

IS IT WORTH REFINING OR JUST SELLING IT AT 14KT


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 22, 2007)

According to your figures, it's a much better deal to sell for $12. At a $691 market, $12 for 13.5KT is 96% of market. Based on plumb 14KT, it's still 92.6%. For 24KT, $20 is only 90% of market. I'm assuming each chain is all 14KT.

Was this a quiz?


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Apr 22, 2007)

WELL 14 KT AT $12.25 GRAM NOW AND 24KT IS AT $22.23 GRAM 

SO ITS BETTER NOT TO RFINE IT


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 22, 2007)

Your new numbers show 13.5 KT at 98% of spot. Plumb 14KT at 94.5%. Pure at 100%. I still think I'd sell it. You can't afford to refine it, considering setup and all the overhead, unless you have a lot. But, if I had a lot, say 50 oz per month, I'd find someone that would buy it impure for 99.3%, based on assay. They're out there.


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Apr 22, 2007)

HHMMMM


----------



## zick (Jul 29, 2022)

Well 24 KT Gold is the purest so has the highest gold price and is worth it.


----------



## shadybear (Jul 29, 2022)

You keep saying 24kt is 22.23 and 14kt is 12.25. But changing 14kt to 24kt cost money so you have right at 
10.00 difference per gram. It would probably cost you more than the difference to refine karat gold from 14kt to 24kt.
That is if you are practiced in the process. Trying it for the first time buying all the equipment and chemicals and silver needed
you would lose money.
It is best to sell smaller amounts of karat gold as marked rather than go through the process and expense


----------



## Shark (Jul 29, 2022)

Since the original thread was closed in 2007 it’s not likely anyone is paying much attention at this time.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jul 30, 2022)

shadybear said:


> You keep saying 24kt is 22.23 and 14kt is 12.25. But changing 14kt to 24kt cost money so you have right at
> 10.00 difference per gram. It would probably cost you more than the difference to refine karat gold from 14kt to 24kt.
> That is if you are practiced in the process. Trying it for the first time buying all the equipment and chemicals and silver needed
> you would lose money.
> It is best to sell smaller amounts of karat gold as marked rather than go through the process and expense


Shark is right.
But besides that 24 is 24 and 14 is 14, but there are some allowance for inaccuracies.

I don’t know the exact limits to that.
But in Europe at least, 14 karat is called 585 which is 585 parts per 1000 of Gold.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 30, 2022)

In the U.S. it's 1/2 of a percent of the karat to be legal. Hence .995% = legal bullion or 24K.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 30, 2022)

Palladium said:


> In the U.S. it's 1/2 of a percent of the karat to be legal. Hence .995% = legal bullion or 24K.



Ironically .995 is the assay correction a lot of assay houses use when they are too lazy or cheap to run a corrected fire assay.


----------



## orvi (Jul 30, 2022)

4metals said:


> Ironically .995 is the assay correction a lot of assay houses use when they are too lazy or cheap to run a corrected fire assay.


Not very pleasant to hear. I was always amazed how "bendable" some measures, numbers and standards are.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 30, 2022)

orvi said:


> I was always amazed how "bendable" some measures, numbers and standards are.


Fire assays need to be corrected for silver retention. That is why a proof is run. It takes time and requires gold to make the proof sample to run with the assay sample. In my experience, when running a proof it runs around .998, (this varies with the percentage of Silver in the sample) but the difference between .998 and .995 is a third of a percent so in addition to it being costly to run and time consuming, you (the refiner) make less money on the lot. Remember a corrected fire assay for gold always lowers the number. 

Whereas a corrected fire assay for Silver always raises the number. 

Somehow that explains why refiners like corrected fire assays for gold but not for Silver!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 30, 2022)

orvi said:


> Not very pleasant to hear. I was always amazed how "bendable" some measures, numbers and standards are.


In the past, in the U.S., karat gold was allowed to be 1/2 karat under what it was stamped. If there was solder involved, the total tolerance was raised to 1 karat (over 4%). That standard has been tightened now, but if I'm buying jewelry I always base my calculations on 1 karat under the stamped value, since I don't know if it was manufactured before or after the plumb laws.

Dave


----------



## 4metals (Jul 30, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> In the past, in the U.S., karat gold was allowed to be 1/2 karat under what it was stamped. If there was solder involved, the total tolerance was raised to 1 karat (over 4%). That standard has been tightened now,


Funny thing is this was done for the jewelry manufacturers because there was a claim that it was difficult to hold to such a tight tolerance. But strangely they never go over the karat mark and magically seem to nail it right at the lowest legal limit.


----------



## markscomp (Jul 30, 2022)

4metals said:


> Funny thing is this was done for the jewelry manufacturers because there was a claim that it was difficult to hold to such a tight tolerance. But strangely they never go over the karat mark and magically seem to nail it right at the lowest legal limit.


Plumb, square and on the level - all transactions should be conducted this way. Hope all get this!
Mark


----------



## Palladium (Jul 30, 2022)

I posted the standards above in that pdf.


----------



## orvi (Jul 30, 2022)

Here, they "nailed" it with marking 14K gold 585/1000  supposedly because 583 is not in multiples of 5 or 10 and maths are going much tougher (allegedly)... So much confusion this creates 
And yeah, never found item with over 585/1000 here marked and stamped 14K. Miracles


----------

